# WW2 cap badge



## kbro34 (12 Oct 2015)

Hello, does anyone know if a WW2 signals cap badge would be allowable on my current uniform?


----------



## PuckChaser (12 Oct 2015)

Not authorized, it's not the same badge.


----------



## kbro34 (12 Oct 2015)

Thanks for the quick and clear reply. 
cheers!


----------



## Hotte368 (17 Oct 2015)

i think even the metal cap badge is not allowed anymore


----------

